# My tiny collection



## n_c (Oct 3, 2006)

I lagged sooo long to post this, but here it is... please dont laugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Everything together...
http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l83/nc98/100_0050.jpg

Lip stuff...
http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l83/nc98/100_0059.jpg

Shadows...
http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l83/nc98/100_0054.jpg

Studio Fix, blush, concealer, bronzer, powder
http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l83/nc98/100_0058.jpg

Brush set
http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l83/nc98/100_0056.jpg

Miscellaneous...
http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l83/nc98/100_0060.jpg

Thanks for looking...


----------



## Kim. (Oct 3, 2006)

What bronzer and blushes are those? from L-R...I can't tell what is what. Nice collection my MAC collection is smaller than that.


----------



## n_c (Oct 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 

 
_What bronzer and blushes are those? from L-R...I can't tell what is what. Nice collection my MAC collection is smaller than that._

 
From L-R (All MAC): Refined Golden, Studio Fix (c4),Sunbasque blush, and Select sheer pressed (nc35)...
Yeah...it takes lots of time to build a nice size collection especially being a poor student


----------



## DaizyDeath (Oct 3, 2006)

yeah yours really isnt that small for just an at home kit.
when you pallette stuff it makes it look alot smaller haha atleast to me beacuse in all 5 of my pallettes i still think i have nothing! hahaah

nice collection!

i would take pictures of mine but i always get sidetracked and now my photo thingie isnt working lol


----------



## joyousdays (Oct 3, 2006)

Tiny, but great~


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 4, 2006)

nice


----------



## n_c (Oct 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 

 
_
i would take pictures of mine but i always get sidetracked and now my photo thingie isnt working lol_

 
I would love to see yours!


----------



## eowyn797 (Oct 13, 2006)

that's not that tiny!

besides, you have good stuff. nice choices. what are the lipglosses?


----------



## n_c (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks...lol...its tiny compared to other collections in here. The lipgloses are just vg V and uberpeach chromeglass.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 14, 2006)

Great start! There are others with smaller collections than yours...like me! I won't even justify mine with pictures lol.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

nice collection...


----------

